# [Sat 19th Sep 2015] Revolution Disco! (Birmingham)



## Blagsta (Jul 24, 2015)

Next Revolution Disco!  benefit for Greece Solidarity Campaign and food collection for local foodbanks.

Comrades Tulayev, Scampi and Jez Playing the best in rebel/protest/conscious/whatever we feel like.

Reggae, punk, post punk, hip hop, jungle etc


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Jul 25, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/704964809647297/


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 1, 2015)

I will actually try to get to this one!


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like the venue have double booked us. More news when we have it.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 26, 2015)

Unfortunately this is CANCELLED due to the venue double booking us. We are looking for alternative dates.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 26, 2015)

No other venues? Digbeth? Moseley?


----------

